# Κλίνονται τα ονόματα εταιρειών;



## Lexoplast (Apr 14, 2008)

Εννοώ ονόματα όπως Μαρινόπουλος, Ασπίς Πρόνοια, Τιτάν και αναφέρομαι στη χρήση τους σε επίσημα κείμενα, και όχι στην καθομιλουμένη. Είναι, δηλαδή, "οι μέτοχοι του Τιτάνα" ή "οι μέτοχοι της (εταιρείας, εννοείται) Τιτάν"; 

Ονόματα εταιρειών που είναι επιθετικός προσδιορισμός (π.χ. Ελληνική Τεχνοδομική) μπορούν να κλίνονται ούτως ή άλλως, αφού δεν ακούγεται λάθος το "οι μέτοχοι της Ελληνικής Τεχνοδομικής Ανώνυμης Εταιρείας". Τα υπόλοιπα όμως;


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2008)

Κλίνονται.
Με εξαίρεση ίσως ένα νομικό κείμενο, με τις δικές του διατυπώσεις (π.χ. της ανώνυμης εταιρείας Τιτάν ή της Τιτάν Α.Ε.).
Παίρνω παραδείγματα από αυτό το κείμενο του Βήματος:
...αφορούν τους τίτλους της Everest, της Εθνικής, *του Τιτάνα*, της Cosmote, της Folli-Follie, της Γερμανός, της ΕΧΑΕ και της Μαΐλλης.
...*των Αττικών Εκδόσεων*...
...διακράτηση συστήνει για τους τίτλους της Eurobank, της Εμπορικής, *της Ελληνικής Τεχνοδομικής*, του Τιτάνα, των ΕΛΠΕ και της Τράπεζας Πειραιώς.
...*του Ιατρικού Κέντρου*, της Chipita, της Folli-Follie (τιμή-στόχος τα 24,9 ευρώ), *του Ηρακλή* (τιμή-στόχος τα 18 ευρώ), της Goody's, του Τιτάνα και της 3Ε.

Εξίσου σωστό είναι να πεις όταν εννοείται το «εταιρείας»:
...της Τιτάν (Α.Ε.)
...της Αττικές Εκδόσεις
αλλά όχι βέβαια:
*της Τράπεζα Πειραιώς

Έτσι θεωρώ εξίσου σωστό το «της Δέλτα Πληροφορικής» με το «της Δέλτα Πληροφορική».

Προσοχή στις εταιρείες με όνομα ιδιοκτήτη: της Γερμανός, της Μαΐλλη. Εκεί πάντα εννοείται το «εταιρείας», δεν μπορούμε να κλίνουμε το όνομα.

Τα είπα όλα, αυτονόητα και μη, και ας δούμε τι θα προσθέσουν άλλοι.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 13, 2012)

Βλ. κ. §5 εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ρηστικοί-κανόνες&p=29047&viewfull=1#post29047.


----------

